# arm extention



## tshadowchaser (Oct 12, 2002)

Im not a Hapkido practictioner  so would anyone care to eplain the theroy of the distance the oponents hand/arm is from the his body when a throw/lock is done and what  the different dynamics are of (lets say) really close, mid range, and long range (full extenstion.
A few example techniques would help


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 13, 2002)

and because of the many variables of individual techniques it would be really hard to properly discuss it in this format.  Distance on any given technique is inter-related with the circles and angles that make up that technique.  Sometimes close in is much more effective than at arm's length and vice-versa.  Not trying to dance around the subject, it truly does vary with the mechanics of each movement and how it's incorporated in the larger scope of the technique.

This may not directly address the issue you're asking about, but maybe it will help you to start moving in the right direction of the answer you're looking for:

http://www.geocities.com/theparsonage/jointmanip.pdf


Happy Training!
Bill


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2002)

Bill ,
I tried the page you listed and get a Page Not Available  message.

I can understand what you are saying but had hoped for some disscusion on how a given technique  is changed by varring the extention( closer or extended)
You pick a tech and see if we can get a dialog going among the Hapkido people on it. Some my have a different idea or reason for where and how they do it
Shadow


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 13, 2002)

try this link: http://www.geocities.com/theparsonage/jointmanip.html

the first link will only work if you have Adobe Acrobat Reader installed on you computer  it's free at :
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep.html


I understand now where you're coming from.  Let me give it some thought.  One of the issues you'll run into is that you [could] drastically affect the effectiveness of a given technique (for the worse) by changing the extension.  I will give this some serious thought and see if I can come up with some examples.

Happy Training!
Bill


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice artical,  thanks.    I  look forward to seeing what you pick for a technique and how the range of extention  affects the outcome of the tech.


----------

